# Painting of Lancik



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

A painting I did for Fractured Circle of Lancik. I loved the picture of him, looking up with his soulful eyes. I have no doubt he knows how much he's loved.










You can like me on facebook! PJ's Hedgehog Paintings


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM, that's awesome! How could you put so much expression in his eyes? Great job, again!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is beautiful, you always do such a good job capturing precious expressions


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

this is a truly precious gift.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Another Masterpeice!  
For those of you who are not allowed on Facebook you can view PJM's paintings here
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... attus.html


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

amazin!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That's gorgeous! You are very talented at capturing their personality-packed little faces.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It is so amazing how you capture their personalities! How the...??? :shock:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJ is live on my blog  
http://fragile-quills.blogspot.com/


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys!  
Thank you very much Larry - for offering to display my paintings. 
Thank you Fractured Circle - for letting me have a piece of Lancik & for asking me to be a part of your blog. 
I'm overwhelmed at all you ALL have done for me. I never would have imagined, that posting 1 picture of 1 painting would have grown into such a fulfilling hobby. Everyone has been so encouraging. 
Man! Do hedgie people spread the word, or what? Remind me never to get on y'all's bad sides! People all over the world would know about it! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> Do hedgie people spread the word, or what?


just wait till you go poodle..


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

here: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_0119.jpg



it is so beautiful and vibrant.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

So how does one go about acquiring a painting of their hedgies?


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

SO good! You're very talented!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

It's beautiful PJM! as are the rest of your works. I'm a fan


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pooka, I sent you a pm.

Fractured Circle- it looks great. I'm glad you liked it.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a beautiful painting. PJ, you really are a hedgie-painting maestro! The eyes and expression are just incredible.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this one before! It's incredible PJ!!!


----------

